# Handbook For Acoustic Ecology



## fractile (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.sfu.ca/sonic-studio/handbook/index.html
This is a hypertext encyclopedia of terms related to acoustic ecology, what can also be called the audio environment, including concepts related to sound generation, transmission and perception. There are also numerous sound files to give examples of what is discussed. A good place to start is with the Thematic search engine or the Keywords links. To look up specific terms there is the Alphabetical search.


----------



## kBiz (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Makes me nostalgic for my Physics of Sound & Music class in college.


----------

